# Strange behavior after spay...



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

My 3yo got spayed on Thursday. That night she was still out of it and the next day and night she was still a little out of it...Saturday and yesterday she was acting strange...alot of whining she would try and sleep in closets she would stay up all night whining and panting alot...at first i thought it may be because she has alot of built up energy but she is soo restless during the night also?? her incision looks great she is eating normally but drinking alot more than usual. she does not seem like she is in pain because she tries and runs if we let her outside.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The restlessness and whining sounds like signs of pain to me. Is she on any pain medication at all?


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, but i have to admit once she started feeling better i stopped the medication...


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep a watchful eye on the incision, and if it continues I would make a trip back to the vet. Also get her temp now and then to check for infections. It very well be discomfort which all dogs handle differently. 

Drinking more is a normal reaction to anesthesia.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If she whining and panting she is stressed probably from pain. You say you stopped pain meds because you thought she wasn't in pain but it sounds like she still is. Give her the meds and don't allow off leash exercise, lots of stair climbing, or running


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no experience with females & spay surgeries BUT panting is a sign of pain..not in all cases..but being that she just had surgery it's most likely the cause. I don't know...I would call the vet. Does she have a temp?


----------

